# 07 tundra leveling kit(spacers)



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

so i've got some 2 inch spacers for my front end,my question is for those of that have installed them yourself how did u get the springs compressed? i tryed a mac tools spring compresser and all it did was bend it?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

It's a bottom spacer lift, not the top plate lift that just sandwichs between the spring mount and the mount plate on the truck?


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

no,its the top spacer.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Either take it to a shop or I've used 2 sets of spring compressors on the fronts to compress them. Even with 2 sets (4) they might start to bow/bend a bit. Make sure to mark the orientation of the 3 studs to the bottom shock eye to save yourself from doing it twice. Good luck, hope this helps, Matt


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok,i guess ill have get a second set of compressors. they must be one hell of a spring,we did my buddys one ton dodge with a couple of heavy rachet straps and the floor jack,lol


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

prepare for a stiffer ride. that is the cheapest way to achieve lift. just looking to stiffin up for the plow? if you can i'd install lift springs. 

i plan on a lift spring, add a leaf and lift struts this summer. but then again i want to lift the whole truck.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i wont mind the stiffer ride,im used to a 3/4 ton pickup. lol


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

I had two threaded spring compressors on each spring when I did mine, they definitely were bending but, I just worked fast and used power tools, I figured the compressors are made to do just be carefull if they look haggered or damaged from before. I'd take the struts of and take them to a shop, with the spacers they'll throw em on for cheap, with the wall mounted spring compressor


----------

